# Help me find a gun



## Lightingbird (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello all,

This is my first and not last post here. I need a little help. I want to purchase a handgun for my protection. For now it will be for home use only. I might get a concealed weapon license later. I'm in missouri by the way. Either way, I'd like something small. Something that I can carry on leather case that is very concealable. The main reason I'm looking for something small is that I am also a martial artist. I practice muay thai kicking boxing and kenpo karate. So the handgun would be a last escalation type of thing. So I'm trying to find something that is small, a case that would keep it close and strapped to my body. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Take a look at a Glock 19. It is a 9mm...that is big enough to be a nice home defense gun, but small enough to conceal and carry. That would be my vote!

Welcome


----------



## Lightingbird (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm ok Ill look into that model. Know of a good online gun store?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Go to a shop and pick up a few different weapons and see hat fits your hand the best. There's your starting point. After that you can look into the caliber you think will serve you best.


----------



## Lightingbird (Jun 19, 2009)

What do you thnk of the Beretta 92FS?


----------



## Lightingbird (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha nevermind.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Beretta 92SF -full size. My son who is in the Navy does not like the Beretta - Me I've never handled one. If your looking for small, take a look at the Kahr PM9, Sig P239, and as mentioned Glock19.

It all depends on you - How much do you want to spend? Are you familiar with firearms? Have you ever been to a gun shop and handled any of these weapons? How do they feel to you? Revolver or semi-auto?

If you are going to buy online look at my favorite store *Top Gun Supply*

I know - I know answering questions with questions but these are a must to consider when shelling out $500 - $800 non refundable dollars.:mrgreen:


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a short step ahead of you LB. I had no idea about anything. A few trips to a local shop, many discussions here and elsewhere, shot several and by the time I bought my XD 40, I was pretty solid with my decision. Took about 4 weekends. 

Good luck!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I own and really like the Beretta 92fs, it is not small though. I second the recommendation for a Glock 19, which is a compact 15 shot 9mm. The Springfield XD in 9mm is also very nice. I really like the Smith & Wesson 3913 for a carry pistol. It is slim, lightweight,9mm that holds 8 shots, has a manual safety.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I say this alot, but check out the stick here: http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

and the best advice youll get is to go to a range, rent a bunch of different guns and get a feel for what fits you best and what you shoot best. if you try to buy something without trying it out first, you'll most likely be sorely disappointed. I know it can be a hassle (it took me 6 months to finally get to a range) but its what i had to do in order to make my final decision. also, make sure you get a gun you will be able to shoot a lot, and also will be able to afford to shoot a lot to ensure you will be accurate!

good luck with your search and welcome to the forum from NC!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like you are already pretty well 'armed'. 

That said, getta 5-shot snub-nose revolver, hammerless, chambered for .38sp +P with PD ammo. 

You can shoot from a coat pocket in a pinch and it won't jam or misfire and it's the ultimate in tiny hideaway horsepower.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Lightingbird said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first and not last post here. I need a little help. I want to purchase a handgun for my protection. For now it will be for home use only. I might get a concealed weapon license later. I'm in missouri by the way. Either way, I'd like something small. Something that I can carry on leather case that is very concealable. The main reason I'm looking for something small is that I am also a martial artist. I practice muay thai kicking boxing and kenpo karate. So the handgun would be a last escalation type of thing. So I'm trying to find something that is small, a case that would keep it close and strapped to my body.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Yo!

I'm in St. Louis.

If you're also in St. Louis, let me know. There are a few local gun shops / indoor ranges you should check out; rccola712 said it best: nothing will tell you more about what is right for you than simply test-driving these things. Ammo and range time aren't cheap, but if you're serious about buying the right handgun the first time, it is WELL worth the investment.

So, first off, there are four sizes of handguns. From small to big:

subcompact
compact
full size (also known as service/G.I./gov't/standard size)
abnormally-and-excessively-huge-for-hunting-or-competitiion-shooting-or-compensating

Chances are you're looking for something in the subcompact-to-compact size. What is your height and weight? Your size will really determine if you need a subcompact or a compact. Note that, usually, compacts are more ergonomically sound, and conversely, subcompacts are easier to conceal.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, I am curious what kind of background you have with firearms. Any military? Hunting? Target plinking with Dad as a teen/child? Do you know some police officers? Any of these can go a long way in teaching firearm safety, but if you said no to all of the above, you should probably take a safety course first.

Lastly, I'd like to point out your mention of knowing martial arts. The whole "last resort" thing shot a red flag up in my head so I figured I'd put in my two cents. I've dabbled in martial arts myself, so please take this advice as it is from someone who, seemingly, has a similar background: DO NOT confuse, prioritize, delimit, or otherwise structure any of your defensive abilities and resources based on what is lethal and what is not, or what is effective and what is not. All of the kicking, choking, striking, gouging, and yes, shooting, come into play ONLY IF your life is in danger. If it is, then all of it fair game. If it is NOT, your actions can and will be viewed as you escalating a situation. Throw a concealed weapon into the mix and now you've got a real problem, both at the scene as well as afterwards in the courtroom. Please be aware of this.

Anyhow, I think newcomers to handgun shooting is exciting, so if you have anymore questions, please ask away. Good luck :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> subcompact
> compact
> full size (also known as service/G.I./gov't/standard size)
> abnormally-and-excessively-huge-for-hunting-or-competitiion-shooting-or-compensating


HAHAHA!:anim_lol:


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> HAHAHA!:anim_lol:


yea, i was in the library when i first read that, and almost laughed out loud... that would've made some people happy studying for tests!

possibly the greatest firearm size description out there :smt023:smt082


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

...compensating. :smt082


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

check out the new sig 238 its a 380 styled after the colt mustang


----------



## Lightingbird (Jun 19, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Yo!
> 
> I'm in St. Louis.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry just reading this. Lets see I'm 5'9 and I am ex infantry. So I am not new to handguns but a bit rusty. I would indeed be looking for something compact.

Regarding the martial arts. Let me say this, I have my first full belt in kenpo karate. Our principal is based around a step based rescue or defense. So indeed a handgun would be my last step. My old instructor was big on teaching us to think and not to follow out on all forms. So we would go straight to a break, pulling out a bo like weapon, going to knife fighting, or much less a gun.


----------

